# Illustrator - Pfade nachzeichnen



## thally (12. April 2003)

Hi Folks,

ich stehe vor folgenden Problem: 

Ich hab' ein grobes Comic-Portrait von mir gezeichnet und möchte dieses nun aufm PC weiter bearbeiten (Soll angeblich mit Illustrator gehen - und hab mir die Test-Version geholt). Nun ich habe es eingescannt und die Konturen mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug in PhotoShop nachgezeichnet und anschliessen die Pfade zu *ai exportiert. Nun mein Problem: Ich bekomme es nicht hin, die Pfade mit den Werkzeugspitzen-Tool im Illustrator nachzuziehen, weil mir keine Pinsel-Stile angezeigt werden. Wenn ich ein einfachen Pfad in Illu zeichne, dann klappt es! Hat da jemand einen Rat/Tipp wie das gehen soll?

Ich denke mal das er hier auch vorher die Damen zeichnet, einscannt und weiter bearbeitet?!?!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2003)

Also entweder habe ich deine Frage falsch verstanden, oder der Schwerpunnk der Paletten (Werkzeuge) mit denen Du dich beschäftigen musst sind die im Anhang geuzeigeten!

Importerten Pfad auswählen (Markieren) und Füll und Pfad ( Rand ) Farben wählen....


----------



## thally (12. April 2003)

Hi,

ja das ist eigentlich nicht mein Problem - vielleicht zu unverständlich die Frage gestellt. Ich möchte den Pfad nicht mit einer einfachen Kontur versehen, sondern den Pfad mit einer bestimmten Werkzeugspitze nachzeichnen. Und wenn ich auf das Werkzeugspitzen-Tool klicke, kann ich keine Pinsel auswählen.







Ich möchte diesen Pinsel darauf anwenden:






Jedoch wenn ich einen Pfad in einem leerem Dok zeichne, dann geht das! Halt nur nicht, wenn ich den exportierten Pfad öffne...

Keine Ahnung warum nicht...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2003)

mhm, sorry, da kann ich leider *schäm* auch nicht weiterhelfen, bin mit Illu nicht so konfirm ( habe nur die 9.0 der Firma hier, da sie dort auch nicht mehr im Einsatz ist ), weil ich fast ausschließlich mit Freehand arbeite...


----------



## thally (12. April 2003)

hi,

schade, nun ich hab ja nur fünf zeichnungen...würde das denn mit freehand gehen - so wie ich das vorhabe? von freehand gibt es ja auch ne demoversion...

danke,....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2003)

..hab' einwenig Geduld - > kommt bestimmt noch ein Illu-Freak vorbei....


----------



## thally (12. April 2003)

*Erledigt*

nun, ich hab die Pfade kopiert und in eine neue Datei eingefügt - nun klappt es! Sehr seltsam!


----------



## bluemoon (18. Mai 2003)

Hi @ll,

hab den Thread mal wieder hochgeholt; weil ich nicht extra nen neuen dafür eröffnen wollte; ausserdem ist meine Frage sehr ähnlich.

Also ich möchte z.b. ein Pixelbild nachzeichnen in einem Vektorprogramm.

Nur will ich nicht ein speziellen Pinsel oder so haben (oder bei Bedarf doch .... hmm); mir geht es eher um die Form der Pfade.
Also ich hätte gern Bögen als Pfade, da das Original hauptsächlich aus Bögen besteht (Bsp.: Ein FrauenKussMund  ).
Ich weiss zwar das man Ankerpunkt als Kreispunkt definieren kann; doch das Ergebnis ist mir dann trotzdem viel zu eckig.
Also ich hoffe ihr könnte euch nun denken was mein Prob ist, und wie ihr mir helfen könnt !?

Danke !

gruss
bluemoon


----------

